# Incubator



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

Is there a good website for a good small incubator that someone would recommend I need one


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Egg capacity? How small is small? I know a small Brinsea mini eco holds 7-10 eggs, some like the hova-bator hold 50, and big cabinet style like the sportsman GQF 1502 or 1550 hatcher hold 90-360 chicken eggs, u can request a free catalog from just about any hatchery and see what they offer. Or just google it, and see what fits your needs. Also homemade styrofoam bators work, I've seen first hand they can be very useful, not all automated, more hands on. But that may be an option for you, YouTube would be a good place to look into them. Hope this helped. 

Cogburn


----------



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

Yeah I'm thinking bout ordering one from Meyer hatchery that's where I get my chicks and stuff pretty reliable so I'll half to look into it I have there catalog


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Meyer should have supplies in the back pages, I bet they offer bators too, with pictures to see the different sizes and styles. Good luck and keep us posted. If you hit a snag just post a question or concern and someone here will be glad to help ya.


----------

